# 624 vs 1028.



## Kenny kustom

Decisions decisions!!?

Help !?


----------



## SlowRider22

We can use some more details before any decent opinions are given:
Brand
Annual amount of snow
Size off driveway
New or used
Budget
Things like that so we can give an educated response


----------



## Kenny kustom

Driveway is gravel, about 50x150 
Plus the old people across and beside me. 
The 624 is 2599 and the 1028 is 4099. 
I live in Manitoba. Never really measured how much snow. A lot. Ha! Hard packed drifts.


----------



## Normex

Kenny kustom said:


> Driveway is gravel, about 50x150
> Plus the old people across and beside me.
> The 624 is 2599 and the 1028 is 4099.
> I live in Manitoba. Never really measured how much snow. A lot. Ha! Hard packed drifts.


 I'm slightly confused also, what brand are you talking about Toro? 

If the 1028 is 10hp 28" then it makes sense but if the numbers after them is the money figure, it is way too high.
With hard packed drift snow you want something heavy at the front.

Give us some more details on the machines you're looking at.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I am posting in the Yamaha section.............

YT624ej $2599 cdn 
YS1028J $4099 cdn


----------



## Normex

Very sorry Kenny and those Snow blowers are tops in quality.
Between a 24" and a 28" there is a $1500.00 difference so $375.00 an inch. is steep even for a 4hp higher machine.
Good Luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i think you would be happier with the 1028, all but the purchase price


----------



## snowjoke

Hey Kenny. I've been lurking around this site occasionally for the last few months because I am also debating between the Yamaha 624 and 1028. I have been to several dealers in Ontario and Quebec and I have learned a fair amount, so I thought I would share it with you. The 1028 is a heavy (370lbs.) machine and would do well in larger snows and eod situations. The 624 is about 110 lighter and would probably be good in smaller snow falls, but there are some youtube videos of this machine chomping through 20+ inches of snow. The most important thing I did discover is that the new 624EJ model has a different auger gearbox design, better chute controls (in my opinion) and it is made in China. The older model 624's were made in Japan along with the 1028. Some dealers have some of the older 624E and 624EDJ models around and they are selling them discounted by about $500-$600 to be more competitive with the new 624EJ model. Some dealers seem to think that the new EJ model is just Yamaha's way of outsourcing and reducing the cost of the machine to the consumer. Other dealers don't seem to be as "keen" about the made in China thing. I have operated both machines to check the controls and engine sound level, but unfortunately there was no actual snow blowing involved. The 1028 and 624EJ are both quieter than the Honda 928. The 1028 is a very quiet machine and would be a good choice if you get up early and have neighbours. Right now, I've convinced myself that my Toro 826 Power Max OXE is just fine, but I would like to blow my snow right across the street onto the golf course. BTW I am a new member. So, Hello to everyone and I hope I didn't break any rules.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

Kenny kustom said:


> Decisions decisions!!?
> 
> Help !?



if you live anywhere north of Mason Dixon, then 10/28

6/24 is sort of an entry level paved driveway machine...for fluffy, Mayberry-like snowstorms...

Canada ? hells bells make it a 15/24....just kidding....

get the 10/28


----------



## RoyP

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if you live anywhere north of Mason Dixon, then 10/28
> 
> 6/24 is sort of an entry level paved driveway machine...for fluffy, Mayberry-like snowstorms...
> 
> Canada ? hells bells make it a 15/24....just kidding....
> 
> get the 10/28


Could not agree more.......always go with the more power.


----------



## db9938

Considering that you are taking care of more than one property, i'd say go bigger and get the job done. I understand trying to save a buck, but you are in an area that is almost certain to get snow. A lot of it, so why doubt the necessity?


----------



## 43128

for that price get the honda hs1332, dsrp is 3198 in the states and is built just as well as the yamaha


----------



## Coby7

I would never have gone with the 1028 because it weighs 150 pounds more it's bulky and will only open 4 inches wider. If you have a chance to buy a Yamaha over a Honda don't hesitate. Much better performing machines.


----------



## Kenny kustom

43128 said:


> for that price get the honda hs1332, dsrp is 3198 in the states and is built just as well as the yamaha




Too big. The reasoning for thinking about going to the 1028 is not for the extra few inches. Is for the extra 4 horses. 

......... Although....... The 1028 is quite a bit heavier than the 624, wider too. One might not even notice the extra 4 hp.

Also. The 1332 is 4099 up here.


----------



## snowjoke

Kenny. Check out these two videos and then try to decide. Good luck.


----------



## Kenny kustom

snowjoke said:


> Kenny. Check out these two videos and then try to decide. Good luck.



Good morning!! 

I have seen every video I could get my hands on. 
The 1028 does seem to muscle through a bit better. That drift cutter needs to be boxed in, so That it pulls the snow in. 

The only thing I haven't seen, is a blower in person yet!! 

The dealer is quite far from me, and I am awaiting the arrival of the 1028. 

Then I will just go and pick one. 
I'm sure either will be great! 

I don't think I would buy a Honda.... I'm a little different, and like things that are uncommon. 
I have seen a few Hondas around, never a yammy.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Who could resist buying one of these??


----------



## Kenny kustom

I know!!!!! Drool. Just look at that tank! Beautiful.


----------



## canadagoose

Hydro trans , 30 inch track model , 12.2 HP 414 LCT engine , 14 " auger and 348 pounds of snow crushing , blowing force. New price Cdn. ie MSRP $2499 . What am I ?
Husqvarna ST 330T


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's not so much the extra power but with doing two neighbors I'd go with the bigger bucket so you get done sooner. In your area it's more survival from the heavier snows. With a Yamaha it's more of an investment and if you went with the smaller unit you'd likely be kicking yourself in a year or two as you'd want something bigger and then you'd need to sell or trade in and buy the bigger one anyway. It would likely end up being more costly that way.


----------



## Kenny kustom

canadagoose said:


> Hydro trans , 30 inch track model , 12.2 HP 414 LCT engine , 14 " auger and 348 pounds of snow crushing , blowing force. New price Cdn. ie MSRP $2499 . What am I ?
> Husqvarna ST 330T


I actually spoke to a friend, who is the tech at the husky dealer. Even he told me to buy the Yamaha or Honda ... That speaks volumes to me..


----------



## Coby7

I believe the Husqvarna ST330T is discontinued.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I can still find them at Northern Tool but Snowblowersdirect has them as discontinued. Nice looking machine.

Husqvarna 961 93 00-95 ST330T 30" 414cc Two-Stage Track Drive Snow Blower


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> I believe the Husqvarna ST330T is discontinued.


The model at the local dealer here is st330x I believe.


----------

